# Meet Gela



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

This is our new girl. We picked up up at the airport Monday. First pictures are of her first day home




























And her first snow. she has been here under a week and has already moved in and really smart. she already knows sit, down and is to most parts crate trained

9 weeks old





































thanks for looking!!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

She's adorable! Look at that 'Take No Prisoners' expression on her face! What a happy little girl!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

it's "gila monster" LOL...the future momma of my puppy, tho she has no idea yet


----------



## Magnolia (Jul 18, 2011)

She looks like a very happy girl. :wub:


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Oh my she is gorgeous!!! Great pics too


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

She is adorable :wub::wub: Such a happy camper  Congrats!


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Welcome Gela! What a beauty.


----------



## Geeheim (Jun 18, 2011)

She's adorable! I really enjoyed looking at the pix of her. Thanks for sharing. =)


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks, she really is a very happy girl and yes a monster. She thinks my hair is her chew toy lol

Diane, she might not know it yet but Max does, he is so much in love with her.

She is very smart, puts me in mind of Max when he was a puppy..


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

hope she doesn't find his hidden monkey's or he's not gonna be happy)


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

He will just take it away a hide it back under the bed after he kicks it's butt for playing with strangers


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

HA! That first picture actually made me laugh out loud. She is AWESOME! Welcome Gela! :wub:


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

wanda LOL I can see him now, and the monkey SCREAMING back at him,,is it still 'screaming'? God I don't miss that darn monkey! tho Masi does! LOL


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Lol yes it still works. I can't believe it's lasted this long lol


----------



## VonKromeHaus (Jun 17, 2009)

Congrats!! She is a doll!!!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Alexis I thought that pictures was so funny I just had to add that one, funny I have one of Enzo just like that at about the same age


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

She is gorgeous!! :wub: Goodness I'd give up my "no girls" rule for her!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Lol I gave up my no girls rule to keep her in the house with my three intact males.... Oh boy am I asking for it


----------



## HEINOLFGSD (May 9, 2011)

What a gorgeous girl! :wub:

Those pictures are too cute.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

kleinenHain said:


> Lol I gave up my no girls rule to keep her in the house with my three intact males.... Oh boy am I asking for it


You are very brave!!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Beautiful!!! Love her sassy expression. She looks like she walked in and took over, LOL! Where did you get her from?


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

She has the eagle eyes, I love her expression. What a cutie!


----------



## wildwolf60 (Apr 13, 2001)

Ohh, she is absolutely adorable and gorgeous! You're so lucky! I just love her looks, and her face just tells stories! Her expressions just shout out at you!


----------



## Elvis's Dad (Dec 16, 2011)

Cute pup...looks very focused...love the ears!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks 

Lucia Gela came from Germany from the Parchiner Land kennel, she is full DDR

She did walk right in and took over


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Wanda she is beautiful!


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

OMG what a adorable pup I love this pic it looks like her ears are blowing in the wind!!lol..


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

She is beautiful-hope Max enjoys his puppy


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Her ears are now up all the way  

Max does like her but likes her better when she's not trying to bite him


----------



## Marissa (Dec 31, 2009)

Shes Beautiful!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

A very beautiful girl! love her type!
Congrats!


----------

